# October 24 th Fishing Tournament



## BigDady54 (Jan 17, 2011)

Our Fishing tournament is 100 % payout. The difference is we are paying out to Brazoria County people in need. Come fish with us on October the 24 th. We will have a Washer Tournament, Horse Shoe Tournament, BBQ Cook Off using Ole Smokeys, Live Auction, Silent Auction and selling BBQ plate lunches. Please go out to our web site DRAFT1.org and see what we are about. Come see us at the Freeport pavillion
WWW.Draft1.Org

:texasflag


----------

